# New Tegu - Sleeping A Lot



## carcharios (May 31, 2009)

Just got a young black and white tegu from PETCO of all places. He or she was a corporate order. From the looks of it, I was estimate the Tegu is definitely under a year old - about 13'' with the tail. The tegu ate several dusted crickets today but aside from this, it's slept the entire time. I purchased a combo heat / UVB & UVA lamp but the tegu still slept under it's cave most of the day. I know that at PETCO they had too little heat for the little guy. Is there a chance that this tegu is still in the hibernation mode?

I would be worried but physically, the tegu looks healthy, has meat at the base of the tail and doesn't appear to be sick. It did eat today - I dusted the crickets with "ZooMed Reptivite without D3" so I know I'm giving it it's proper nourishment. Is there anything I should be concerned about? Is it normal for them to sleep so much after initially bringing them home? I know when I visited the lizard two or three times in the last week at PETCO, it was sleeping. However, upon holding it, the lizard really became active.

One final note - I'm positive I have an argentine black and white and yet the loreal scale is not separated neatly into two scales. The banding pattern is absolutely that of an Argentine and not of the Columbian but the loreal scale is segmented differently than both the Columbian's and the Argentine's. I'll snap some photos of it when I get a chance and post the pics. Also, the temperment is that of an Argentine as well. Extremely easy going in the hand. I saw a Columbian yesterday at a local pet store where they have both black and white and Columbians and the Columbian was absolutely crazy compared to their larger black and white. Anyway, hope to learn more about the acclimation process. 

New Member: Carcharios


----------



## Jer723 (May 31, 2009)

well first of all welcome to the forum, great place for info, im jerry

and i am kind of concerned about your tegu, since it was bought at petco, if it is a tegu from petco, it is a high possibility that it is an imported tegu. so there are 2 scenarios, and these are just from what ive heard i am by no means an expert but i have researched . . 

Scenario 1 - Good

You may have a healthy tegu it is just frightened and might be a little shaken up from being moved into its new house, give it a week or 2 and feed correctly and he should be fine.

Scenario 2 - Bad

You may have an import which may have parasites, and your tegu may be sick and need medication of some sort, and the sleepiness may be a symptom of the parasites.

If i were you i would be precautionary watch your tegu closely feed well and let it be for a week or 2 and then see if he changes if not i would go to a herp vet in the area, and get it checked just for the risk that it may have parasites from being a petco animal, they keep those animals poorly. 

I wish you the best, hope this helps 

Jerry


----------



## carcharios (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Jerry,
From what I can tell, externally, there doesn't appear to be any signs of illness. The tegu is not wheezing and there is no fluid around the vent, etc. The base of the tail has good form to it and the lizard, when awake, is very active and alert. No signs of illness around the eyes either. But you're right, there is always the chance that it could harbor internal parasites. 

One question though about the origin of this tegu. I thought that it was illegal to import black and whites from Argentina. I thought they could only be captive raised. Also, this lizard is still a juvenile, close to 12 or 13'' snout to tail length. 

My real question I guess is this; is there a possibility that this specimen is still in it's hibernating period? Exactly when do these guys awaken from their slumber, and are there things I can do to end this dormancy period, assuming this is what is going on? 

As of right now, the only time the lizard awakens is to eat. It then goes right back to sleep again. The good news is that when it does eat, it actively hunts down it's prey and is very active. 

Again, I will post some pics online as soon as I get some free time. I'm still curious about the irregular loreal scale...

Carcharios


----------



## Jer723 (May 31, 2009)

oh well ok ok. yes it may be illegal to import but it still happens, and once you get one in it just spreads ya know? so anyways for your original question, i know people that their tegus are still drowzy almost from hibernation, i really dont know anyway to speed them up besides keeping the temps to par. my tegu does the same thing, wakes usualy only to eat, then basks and then burrows. and as for the loreal scale, jl regius or something, he has an argentine and his tegu has 1 loreal scale on 1 side and then 2 on the other so it may be something like his it may just be a rare freak thing. cant wait to see pics of the little guy!

Jerry


----------



## carcharios (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm now convinced that my tegu is still in hibernation of sorts. He did come out and eat some crickets the other day but that is only because I woke him up. When I don't wake the little guy up, he'll just continue sleeping. He looks healthy and when awake, he was definitely active and showing no signs of being ill. However, he just doesn't want to wake up unless forced. First thing he does when I put him back in the 20 gallon is hide under the newspaper or hide in his cave.

When I purchased him, he was kept a little too cold and I think that this may have triggered the hibernation. What is the best way to wake the little guy up or do I just let him get active when he decides to do so? I'd hate for him to sleep the entire summer away and wake up in the winter. It's obvious that the tegu's internal clock is all messed up. How do I fix this?

Carcharios


----------

